# How much you spend?



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

In the general discussion there was a pole on how much money u spend on archery in a year. some of the money theyt say they spend is outrageous, just like to know how much u spend.


----------



## *red-ranger* (Nov 14, 2004)

not including the price of a bow around 5-700.00


----------



## Xtecshooter1989 (Oct 9, 2004)

Well including bow i think i am somewhere around 2500 just this year. That's not including shoots just bow and accessories.


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

I would like to answer but I think my wife reads this forum also.


----------



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

Im around 700.00 not including bow


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, if I didn't have sponsors I would be way over $2,000. But I still spend a great deal on my bow with my own money. And that doesn't even count 3D shoots and fees. :mg:


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

if i was not sponsored it would be somewhere around 2 or 3k for equipment this year... but sponsors really help knock that number down... but travel is what kills... i would say easily 5k, maybe more for travel and entry fees this year... and that will go up with the gas prices... then you have other cost such as coaching ect... 

what it comes down to is archery is not cheap...


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

i spend i dont knowi had $130 in my bank account now i have $47, y do i spend so much money? lol

anyways how do u guys get a sponser oe what do u gotta do to get one? 

i tried to make a poll but was in a hurry so it didnt work :sad:


----------



## bowhunter972 (Aug 25, 2005)

i spent about 2k on bows this year :/


----------



## fredbear90 (Nov 15, 2004)

to much :wink:


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

350 a year or less on a bunch of different stuff to up grade stuff for the bow


----------



## JoshKeller (Sep 11, 2003)

around $1,000 a year give or take on equipment. Then another $10k or so on hunting land improvements. And thats not counting the cost of the land.. Dad bought that and gave it to me so I could make money while I attended school.


----------



## Ryan216 (Jul 21, 2005)

Just bought a new bow. Cost me $1500


----------



## jdoginAr (May 11, 2005)

about 1300 this year,


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

how u get sponser?


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

Matt6288 said:


> how u get sponser?


Start by winning some really big events. They dont want just anybody. This isnt like paintball.


----------



## PodunkArcher (Jun 1, 2005)

I spent around 3g's easy this year..thats with a 30% or 10% plus cost on stuff...so alot of money...


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

i put 150 a week in the bank for hunting and fishing and i get every two weeks so it around $2600 a year plus other stuff i got from my wife with out her know it. i pay $200 - $400 just in lic fees.


----------



## BenR (Mar 9, 2005)

Wow, I thought I spent alot.

I usually blow $200 in arrows and 100 in one or two strings a year but that's it. I can't believe you've spent 1500 on a bow  . My whole set-up only cost me a little over $400. I guess if your really good you can afford to.


----------



## Shoot-in-NC (Jul 12, 2004)

*HmMmMm*

Well lets see here, $850 on a bow, $450 on the sight and appiture, 80 on the stabilizer, 100 in the V-bars, Then my new hunting bow was 550, Then there is the fee to go to all the tournaments and the entry fees. I went to all but one of the ASAs this year, got a new bow hunting tree stand that was $248. So if you add that all up it is a junk of change that my piggy bank wont hold. :wink: So i just let it go to good use.

Stephen


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

i had $130 in my bank account before spending on archery now its down to $47 :wink:


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

Matt6288 said:


> how u get sponser?


it is not all about shooting good... but that can be part of it... it is really about representing the company and selling and promoting there products and dealers... and with that atitude is by far the most important... it also helps to be outgoing as well... the best thing to do if you want to start getting noticed by reps is attend many national level events or higher... but really the first step to getting big names is to start shooting for your local dealer... then work from there on trying to get big names...


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

Matt6288 said:


> y do i spend so much money? lol
> 
> 
> > it is not by choice... lol... but if you want to shoot nationaly it is expensive to go to some of the really far shoots... and with equipment you always want to have the best possible (that you can afford)... because it only takes a fraction of an inch to loose a very large check... and the compitition on the national / international level is VERY VERY competitive... and one point can make the difference between leaving empty handed and leaving with some hardware...


----------



## HotShot88 (Jul 19, 2005)

I just got a new hoyt with new accesories this year, I figure between 8-900 on that and hunting equipment is a lot more then that. About 250 on new summit climber, 80 bucks for a hunters safety system body harness, more treestands, a new cube target, i cant remember all that junk i have bought already this year, i bought a new copper john sight, had an N.A.P drop away and put my whisker biscuit back on it, new arrows, new broadheads, too much! But i love buying new stuff for my bow.


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

I've probably spent around $500...so far :wink:


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

prbbly about 5k maybe more since im paying for the hunt in ND.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I've really not been buying much...I learned firsthand I feel more pride and satisfaction in earning my things myself....versus getting junk from my parents. That said, I've really only spent about $300 this year. Easily tripled when I buy new bows. :teeth:


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

i dont shoot competively only shoot to have fun, i was kinda scared out of "modern" archery because of the high prices, how things get outdated, ass holes who have better equipment thing they r better ( i have seen a couple of guys like that, not everyone but some people), but im having fun :teeth:


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

Matt6288 said:


> i dont shoot competively only shoot to have fun, i was kinda scared out of "modern" archery because of the high prices, how things get outdated, ass holes who have better equipment thing they r better ( i have seen a couple of guys like that, not everyone but some people), but im having fun :teeth:


dont let those "special" people keep you from shooting competitivly... it is a blast and more you do more people you will meet that will become your freinds... you can come out there with two sticks and a string for all i care... i shot a national shoot this year before my young adult bow came in... and i was grossly underequiped... and to me that was one of my favorite shoots... it is all about having fun... when that stops happening i will quit... but in the end... what ever floats your boat... :wink:


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

yeah, i will probly shoot competitive someday, at my range i was looking at previous tournament scores and there was a primitive one :thumbs_up 

problem is that i cant get much practie since there is no more room in backyard to shoot in since we got pool and the range is a half hour drive away. so i mostly go there when it it convinient.

when i graduate in 2 years i will have plenty of time


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

shooter07 said:


> dont let those "special" people keep you from shooting competitivly... it is a blast and more you do more people you will meet that will become your freinds... you can come out there with two sticks and a string for all i care... i shot a national shoot this year before my young adult bow came in... and i was grossly underequiped... and to me that was one of my favorite shoots... it is all about having fun... when that stops happening i will quit... but in the end... what ever floats your boat... :wink:


AMEN. I was shooting at a national this year with an older bow that was built out of a few different bows. It also had a homebrewed shoot through system. I had some different people suggest to me what I needed to do to fix it or even say things like "someday you will have nice equipment." This bow was built for me for a purpose. I am a short draw length and it was built to be fast. It did the job better than many new, shiny and expensive bows that were there. Ignore those idiots. No matter what you do in life there are people who just suck. Dont let it spoil archery for you. There are some really cool people in this sport. This was my first year to attend any national shoots and there are several people who I ran into at each and every one of them and look forward to seeing them in years to come. Always remember, it is not the bow, it is the shooter.


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

Matt6288 said:


> yeah, i will probly shoot competitive someday, at my range i was looking at previous tournament scores and there was a primitive one :thumbs_up
> 
> problem is that i cant get much practie since there is no more room in backyard to shoot in since we got pool and the range is a half hour drive away. so i mostly go there when it it convinient.
> 
> when i graduate in 2 years i will have plenty of time


that is when you make two rafts... one for you... and one for the target... :laugh: :jeez: :RockOn:


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Wow, target season with my tournament travels and equipment is easily $6000. Travel is what makes it expensive!
Then there is hunting season...broadheads, new strings, tags, gas, and what not...probably $1000 every season! My truck is a gas guzzler and I don't hunt close to home so it takes some healthy driving. Moose season opens on the 15th! I am so excited
Katie


----------



## bobzila (Sep 9, 2005)

including my bow i have spent just over $1175 and we pay double what you's pay in the US of A :smile: so that would be $637.50 over their in the US


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

I know what you guys are talkin about when you say how expensive travel is, Me and both my parents go to atleast 2 big shoots a year and then the hotel prices' :jeez: I get a new bow every few years, sometimes a taget bow and sometimes a huntin bow!


----------



## << Volcom >> (May 25, 2004)

i guess you must be living the high life spending that kind of money. i would say that in a year i only put around $300 towards all my hunting and shooting expenses, but i dont target shoot, so that helps a lot i suppose.
cam


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

last sept and this sept 1200 probly


----------



## jtracker (Jul 10, 2005)

TOO MUCH!!!! :teeth:


----------



## 230FPS (Feb 17, 2005)

we have an expensive sport, i spend around 500-1000 a year


----------



## xringshooter7 (Aug 29, 2005)

boojo35 said:


> AMEN. I was shooting at a national this year with an older bow that was built out of a few different bows. It also had a homebrewed shoot through system.
> 
> 
> That's how all my bows are. from the day that i get them they are tore down and rebuilt. Example: my 2 05 ultraelites. One of them has lxpro limbs from a bow from 02 and the other one came with xt2000 limbs and now it has 3000 limbs with spiral cams from last years bow.


----------

